# muzzy gator getter



## caveman168 (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is worth buying the gator getter kit that comes with the reel and floats and line, or is it just as good to buy just the arrows and the line and forget the reel? I cant tell much by the picture of the reel on the muzzy website but I would like to know if the reel is junk. In my opinion you would be better off pulling the line by hand.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jun 9, 2009)

Tried it without the reel and the line tangled and I missed a 12 footer.  Used it with the reel and everything was perfect, but had to settle for a 7.5 footer.  The reel just keeps the line contained and tangle free and lets it go out smoothly with the shot, you won't actually use it to reel in the gator.


----------



## caveman168 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Im looking to buy a gator getter kit for a crossbow if anyone has one for sale, please pm me Thanks


----------



## JR (Jun 9, 2009)

SHOP around... While Muzzy is the name of the game, SOMETIMES you can find it cheaper, or just as quality (especially the points) from different places.  

x 10000 on the reel set-up.  However, the "float", you can make one for about $4.00 (empty gallon jug/2-liter bottle, filled with expandable foam).


----------



## JR (Jun 9, 2009)

THIS is a bad-bone point (and another local company manufactures it).  Heavy-duty, NO chance of bending (like a muzzy tip).

http://www.backwaterbowfishing.com/onlinestore/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=626

I can't find JUST the crossbow bolts, but you can literally 'piece' yourself a kit together for FAR CHEAPER than their "kit".


----------



## caveman168 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah I could piece one together, and I may do that, but I thought I may find someone out there that needed the extra cash and would sell their kit. But either way your right, I can get a kit cheaper than retail if I be patient.


----------



## JR (Jun 9, 2009)

caveman168 said:


> Yeah I could piece one together, and I may do that, but I thought I may find someone out there that needed the extra cash and would sell their kit. But either way your right, I can get a kit cheaper than retail if I be patient.



I'll check with my buddy, he has some bolts (the most expensive part, except the reel).  If you get the bolts, the reel, twine, points, & floats are easy (cheap-er)!!!  


Word of advice though, with the crossbow, IF you have a bow, that you can take the rest off, and shoot from the shelf, I would recommend that over a crossbow (and I've killed a gator each way).


----------



## arrow2 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd reccomend getting the slotted reel, large bottle, gator cord and the bolts. I ussually buy stuff from Bowfishing Extreme ( do a search on the web you'll find em ) I do like the floats alot better than some home made deal. By the time you get done dickin around it'll cost just as much (if your time is worth anything). If you shop around you will also find everyone is pretty much the same price. Been doing it every year and always end up going to BFE or Muzzy. Get  some extra spools of cord because when it gets wet it will start to knot up. ( unless you know you will get one the first shot ) but I always take my guys out to practice first. (on a target of course). I always like to keep the old cord wrapped up on another float with a quick clip.if it's a big gator I'll clip it on before the first float goes out. Helps if it heads under some weeds. Get more than one bolt too. They can bend or tear em up fast. Give me a call if you want any more info I'd be glad to help you out and maybe give ya some pointers. 678-516-0092


----------



## caveman168 (Jun 10, 2009)

I dont know what kind of  bolts yall are refering to. When I looked up Muzzys kit, it came with 3 arrows and tips, two rolls of twine, two floats, the reel, and a bracket to mount the reel to the crossbow, the kit for a regular bow had no bracket. I definatly appreciate the advice, I have only been drawn for a hunt once. We used a harpoon but found it extremly hard to get a gator into harpoon range, and even when we did I never got the point to stick. I came to the conclusion that it is probably better to stab him hard with the harpoon instead of trying to throw it. So with that being said I bought a crossbow a couple of years ago thinking it would be the ticket with a gator getter kit on it. I do have a regular compound bow that I could use as well. 
What do you guys use the most, harpoon or bow?


----------



## JR (Jun 10, 2009)

caveman168 said:


> I dont know what kind of  bolts yall are refering to. When I looked up Muzzys kit, it came with 3 arrows and tips, two rolls of twine, two floats, the reel, and a bracket to mount the reel to the crossbow, the kit for a regular bow had no bracket. I definatly appreciate the advice, I have only been drawn for a hunt once. We used a harpoon but found it extremly hard to get a gator into harpoon range, and even when we did I never got the point to stick. I came to the conclusion that it is probably better to stab him hard with the harpoon instead of trying to throw it. So with that being said I bought a crossbow a couple of years ago thinking it would be the ticket with a gator getter kit on it. I do have a regular compound bow that I could use as well.
> What do you guys use the most, harpoon or bow?



In my experience, a regular compound does a much better job, in terms of shooting the arrows.  You'll understand better what I mean, when you get ANY 'gator point' in your hand, and an arrow or bolt, in hand.  See, with deer equipment, everything is lightweight, as you don't need much kinetic energy to penetrate their hide... Well, with gator equipt. it's totally opposite.  The points are weighted/measured in OUNCES (not 'grams'/'grains').  They are HEAVY!  Though understand this, you're not going to be making 30 yard shots on these gators (or shouldn't be), and I'd doubt 20 yard shots.  Most of your shots should be less than 25 FEET.  (But still further than a harpoon).

Now, again, with my personal experience, with the crossbow, the 30-yard pin was accurate to about 12-15 FEET (yea, about 1/10th what it was accurate to with the lighter deer arrow/broadhead).  So you need PLENTY of practice, with whichever you choose... But with my compound bow, it was not that dramatic of a difference.  My 30-yard pin was accurate out to about 10 yards, so about 1/3.  Maybe it has to do with:  1- the amount of KE from the longer limbs of the compound?  2- the longer length of the arrow, more distributed weight, thus not causing such a dramatic 'nose-dive' while shot?  I don't really know, but I do know it was a BIG difference.

If you go with the regular bow, I would piece the 'kit' together.  I just have a hard time paying "full retail" (and/or 'name brand'), just so it has THE name on it.  With that said, sure, I have Muzzy cord, but other (better IMO) arrows/points.  But then again, I don't have a money tree, and it is WELL worth a little bit of my time to find THE BEST PRICE.  If I'm not mistaken, the reel for a bow, doesn't need a 'bracket' or 'adapter' like a crossbow, as it pretty much mounts with the housing.

My buddy, who has some Muzzy crossbow bolts/points is in Macon... Maybe y'all can get together and you can shoot 'em, just to see whether that is the way you want to go.


----------



## JR (Jun 10, 2009)

arrow2 said:


> I'd reccomend getting the slotted reel, large bottle, gator cord and the bolts. I ussually buy stuff from Bowfishing Extreme ( do a search on the web you'll find em ) I do like the floats alot better than some home made deal. By the time you get done dickin around it'll cost just as much (if your time is worth anything).



WOW, wish I had the money you do.  I consider myself more of an opportunist.  I throw out 4-6 empty milk jugs a week (how much our family drinks).  I can find expandable foam in EVERY hardware store, grocery store, and Wal-Mart around here.  Soooo.....

Jug = Free (would have been trash)
Foam = $2.99/can (only one can needed, no additional cost, since I was already at Wal-Mart shopping)

Total investment for a "float" that has yet to fail out of over a dozen gators taken = $2.99

Muzzy Float = $21.25 (or $29.45) + $9.00 shipping = $30.25 (or $38.45).  

Yea, I'm not money bags, just an opportunist.  And to date, it hasn't failed.


----------



## caveman168 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks JR I think I'll take your advice on the compound, seems that you've done your homework. I would like to meet your buddy and maybe shoot the arrows if you think he would be willing to help out. just shoot me a PM later, does he have bolts/ arrows for sale?


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

caveman168 said:


> Thanks JR I think I'll take your advice on the compound, seems that you've done your homework. I would like to meet your buddy and maybe shoot the arrows if you think he would be willing to help out. just shoot me a PM later, does he have bolts/ arrows for sale?



Neither for sale.  He has bolts/points if you wanted test shoot some.  

Yea, shoot me a PM.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jun 11, 2009)

i havent used the muzzy but ran into the muzzy boys at the processor last year and they had done pretty well.  my dad and i just used a fishing rod and reel last year with a big treble hook then shot it when it came up by the boat...it worked out in our favor but after 3 hrs and alot of luck that 100 power pro lifted a dead 13ft gator to the surface...from now on we will have a bow to secure a big line to these lizards...definately woulda been nice


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 12, 2009)

Horton, I was one of those guys with Muzzy.  Y'all that was a huge gator that horton killed.  Caveman, PM sent.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jun 13, 2009)

well diamondback gets the credit for the kill but it sure was the most adrenalin rushing thing i ever done


----------



## Zeus01 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have been useing this same set up to hunt sharks. Does anyone have any experience with this.  I have brought in plenty of sharks but I can't get them close enough for a good shot. Any ideas would help.


----------



## swamphawg (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's on the shelf yet but at Walden's Outdoor World in Augusta, the bow pro there has invented hands down the best gator rig money can buy. Flies just like your regular arrow. Will not tangle or let you down. Give them a call if you're serious about getting a gator. Ask for Tracker Jack. He can tell you all about it. 706-560-2266.


----------

